
Tagging hotels as “eco-friendly” led to drop in bookings for those hotels - prostoalex
https://www.hotelmarketing.com/articles/booking-coms-eco-friendly-hotel-tagging-test-failed
======
cerberusss
Booking.com also tells you that "no really, there's only one room left",
undoubtedly influenced by their endless A-B testing.

It's an incredibly convenient site, but for some reason leaves a bad taste in
my mouth.

